# 600D (T3i) - speed sync flash?



## NedM (Jan 23, 2014)

Is the 600D (T3i) capable of high speed sync flash photography or does that all depend on the speed lite?
I can't seem to find the option in my 600D to allow me to use high speed sync and override 1/200 sec.


----------



## pgriz (Jan 23, 2014)

It needs a Canon or compatible speedlight with that feature.  Then the camera and flash will "talk" to each other to arrange a higher speed, up to the maximum your camera supports.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 23, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/groups/600d/discuss/72157627772747170/


----------

